# Scan photos papier



## zags (17 Mars 2017)

Bonjour,

Je souhaite scanner plusieurs centaines de photos papier 10x15 pour au final les avoir dans ma bibliothèque Photos , avec visualisation uniquement sur un écran d'ordinateur (pas d'impression).

Mon budget ne me permet pas d'acheter un scanner type Doxie (ou autre) et je ne veux pas non plus m'encombrer (et je ne pense pas avoir besoin d'une définition si précise).

... et parait-il qu'il existe des applications sur iOS qui permettent de scanner (la résolution effective sera moindre mais étant donné qu'au final c'est juste pour visualiser sur un écran ça devrait suffire).


Il en existe des gratuites et des payantes. Ca ne me dérange pas de mettre quelques petits euros si ça correspond à mes souhaits. Par contre ça me dérangerait de mettre 20 fois 2€ pour chercher chercher chercher _la_ bonne application qui fait ce que je souhaite. 


Du coup voici ce que je souhaite :
- Prendre en photo (avec l'application adéquate) une photo papier format 10x15 en extérieur ensoleillé sans nuage et sans flash, et assez perpendiculairement à la photo papier (et je devrais éviter les reflets de la lumière du jour sur la photo papier)
- l'application détecte les angles
- l'application redresse l'image (avec le moins de pertes possibles)
- l'application recadre (forcément)
_(jusque là je crois que beaucoup d'applications font ça)_
*- le fichier doit être automatiquement enregistré au format JPG et automatiquement envoyé dans l'application Photos de mon appareil iOS*

(je me débrouillerai ensuite pour inscrire manuellement l'info de date dans Photos pour chaque photo)

*---> Pourriez-vous m'indiquer des noms (ou au moins un ;-) ) d'application iOS pour iPad qui fasse ça.*

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Locke (17 Mars 2017)

Ce que tu demandes par logiciel est impossible ! 



zags a dit:


> je souhaite *scanner* plusieurs centaines de photos papier 10x15


C'est bien, mais sans matériel, tu fais comment ? De plus, ce mot est impropre, ce tu souhaites faire c'est de la reproduction par un capteur photographique via un iPad.


zags a dit:


> ... et parait-il qu'il existe des applications sur iOS qui permettent de scanner (la résolution effective sera moindre mais étant donné qu'au final c'est juste pour visualiser sur un écran ça devrait suffire).


Là, il faut me donner des noms pour que je comprenne. J'ai été photographe industriel et sans un statif de reproduction je ne vois pas comment on peut faire. Je sais que je suis vieux, mais pas au point ou le matériel/logiciel, fait tout à notre place.

Quant à la résolution elle sera liée à la qualité du capteur photographique et de la résolution choisie en finale, donc comme pour un APN classique.



zags a dit:


> Du coup voici ce que je souhaite :
> - Prendre en photo (avec l'application adéquate) une photo papier format 10x15 en extérieur ensoleillé sans nuage et sans flash, et assez perpendiculairement à la photo papier (et je devrais éviter les reflets de la lumière du jour sur la photo papier)
> - l'application détecte les angles
> - l'application redresse l'image (avec le moins de pertes possibles)
> ...


D'un coup je me fais très vieux. Si tu pouvais citer des noms STP ?


----------



## zags (17 Mars 2017)

Il est fort probable que je me sois mal exprimé ;-)

1) Je compte, moi même avec mes petites mains, mettre une à une mes photos papiers devant l'objectif photo de mon iPad

2) Par exemple, l'application "_IScanner_" sur iOS permet de photographier, détecter les angles, redresser, recadrer .... mais enregistre la photo au format PDF. Je cherche une application qui enregistre au format JPG et qui envoie directement dans ma photothèque iCloud .

Suis-je un peu plus clair ?


----------



## Locke (17 Mars 2017)

zags a dit:


> 2) Par exemple, l'application "_IScanner_" sur iOS


Le mot scanner est vraiment impropre... http://www.commentcamarche.net/contents/766-le-scanner

Ton logiciel iScanner photographie bien avec un objectif. Je n'ai pas d'iPhone pour tester, mais je serais bien curieux de voir les résultats, surtout de la qualité en .pdf. De plus, il faut bien qu'il y est des limitations, par exemple le seul format .pdf possible. Sinon, tu fais ton job et tu fais une conversion en .jpeg. 

Pour l'envoyer directement dans iCloud c'est une autre paire de manches, ça ne pourra se faire que manuellement ou via une tâche Automator _(mais pas sûr)_.


----------



## Anthony (17 Mars 2017)

zags a dit:


> ---> Pourriez-vous m'indiquer des noms (ou au moins un ;-) ) d'application iOS pour iPad qui fasse ça.



Google Photoscan : https://www.google.com/photos/scan/

Cela étant dit, ce genre d'application ne produit jamais des résultats comparables à ceux d'un bon scanner photo. Pour obtenir des résultats disons décents, il faut au moins utiliser un banc de reproduction, même fait maison, avec un éclairage puissant et uniforme.


----------



## zags (17 Mars 2017)

Concernant la qualité de rendu :

Sur le principe, c'est un peu comme ceux qui veulent un appareil photo reflex 50mPix avec un objectif Carl Zeiss, qui photographient en RAW, mais dont l'unique finalité est la visualisation sur un écran 15'' . Pour cette finalité là, des photos prises par un smartphone ça suffit.

Là, pareil, si j'avais besoin d'une top qualité, je ferai cela avec un scanner à plat en très haute résolution.
L'application que j'ai mentionné plus haut, iScanner, va forcément avoir un moins bon résultat : 
- le capteur du smartphone ou tablette est plus petit que celui d'un apn reflex full frame
- la qualité de l'objectif est bien moindre
- si le capteur fait 10mPx et que le document numérisé occupe 80% de la photo, après recadrage ça donne donc 8Mpix pour le document
- sans oublier que l'application "redresse" l'image et donc dégradation de l'image

MAIS .... pour une finalité sur un écran 15" et non professionnelle ça suffit.


Merci Anthony pour "Google Photoscan" , je vais tester ça.


----------



## pabar (19 Mars 2017)

Essaye Pic Scanner ou Scanner Pro qui en plus iScanner sait sauvegarder en jpg


----------

